# QuickTime "Buffer overrun detected" nightmare



## Elvis Gump (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently reinstalled XP Media Edition(SP2) to my laptop from a backup after sending it off for repair work and the only problem seems to be that QuickTime and iTunes no longer work or will uninstall/reinstall. Uninstalling from the *Control Panel* uninstall always fails. Running the installer in uninstall mode also always fails.

I've Googled for more than a week and read other people's problems that seem similar and solutions to this and tried using *CCleaner* and going through *regedit *to completely uninstall QuickTime and iTunes and reinstall via both the standalone QuickTime installer and the iTunes with QuickTime installer.

I've had varying success ridding it from the uninstall control panel one time and not being able to eliminate it at all now. I've gone through *CCleaner *this last time and used *regedit *and QuickTime stubbornly remains in the uninstall menu, but of course fails when I click "uninstall".

No matter what I do the end result seems to be:

*"Buffer overrun detected!"*

Currently I reinstalled QuickTime 7.2.0.0.240 after meticulously uninstalling previous installs and now still get

*"Program: C\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe

A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the program's internal state. The program cannot safely continue execution and must now be terminated."*

I'm stumped. Appropo of nothing perhaps Windows Media Player 10 also crashes after opening briefly. I can still view QT and other codecs in VLC Player though. I mainly use QT for browser viewing mov files and for playing iTunes.

All I can think of to do is completely reinstall the system from scratch at this point.

I'm also rather angry that Apple appears to have no help to amount to anything for Windows users on their site.

*Help!*


----------



## donoho (Oct 11, 2007)

I ran into a similar situation a few weeks ago.

Quicktime was being Completely uncooperative. It wouldn't uninstall. I couldn't reinstall the old version. I couldn't install a newer version. The situation required a (free) 3rd party uninstaller. I used Revo Uninstaller. I After removing the selected program it does a registry search for left over keys, giving you the option to remove them and all remaining traces of the app(s) from your system. I uninstalled Everything Apple related (Quicktime, iTunes, etc). After a thorough registry cleaning, I was able to reinstall. This was a painful process and I hope yours is resolved more easily than mine was.


----------



## Elvis Gump (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll try that. Thanks. I tried CCleaner and that didn't work.

Strange situation was that Windows Media Player 11 and Real Player also are broken. I rolled WMP back to version 10 which seemed to fix it. Before though I had been able to use WMP 11. 

I've uninstalled Real Player and will try this Revo Uninstaller thing and then reinstall QT and see what happens. I really miss being able to use iTunes on my laptop...


----------



## donoho (Oct 11, 2007)

This sounds like a codec incompatibility issue. I generally make a point to run third party media players Without installing them. vlc, for example, can be downloaded as an executable, which makes no changes to the registry. This has, for me, minimized issues with media players that don't play well with others.

By the way, I don't think CCleaner would work in this particular situation because Quicktime is still installed and it looks for files associated with uninstalled apps. Running it after Quicktime has been uninstalled might not be a bad thing though.


----------



## roger_davila (Oct 15, 2007)

My first language it's spanish, becausa of that sorry for my english. I had the same promem and as you I tried many things. Finally a very painful solution. I download the trial version of "tune up" program. With that as you did, I unistall all the programs related to apple (itunes, quicktime and apple updater). Then I recheck for the folders in my c: unit if I missed something. after doing that (very boring) I did the very painful thing. With the register editor of tune-up I erase every entry that said apple, itunes, quicktime... I know what a nightmare, but also as a lot of folks the problems seems to be caused by a codec compablity, specially if you have install the Ace codec mega pack, so i went true the Hkey_Classes_Root folder where the compability and asignations for the programs with the codecs are define and I also erese them. Reinstall itunes - quicktime and there it is... I know it a very risky but I prefer to try these before I reinstall the whole system...

Roger


----------



## SkateForever (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm using Windows XP Pro SP2, I bought ipod yesterday and I downloaded itunes 7.4.3 which one is the newest version on apple.com, that installed quicktime 7.2.0.240 at the same time. But There was a problem, cauz I could not open itunes, then I tried the Open Quick time It was saying "Buffer Ovverrun Detected etc." Then I cleaned up QT and itunes completely. Uninstall it and remove Quicktime and itunes folder in Program Files or if u can not change folders name. Than install QuickTime 7.1.6 and install itunes, My ipod and itunes works fine now  Don't allow that doing updates until Apple creates QT Patch ^^ Good Luck

Quick Time 7.1.6 :

Link 1

Or

Link 2


----------



## marginal_error (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's what worked for me:
Open quicktime
Click on "edit -> preferences -> quicktime preferences"
Click on the "Advanced" tab
In the Video section, select the radial "Safe mode (GDI only)
This worked for me.
P.S. I am using quicktime pro 7.2


----------

